# the island of anglesey n wales uk



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

:lol: :lol: with the south westerleys forcast for this weekend im off to anglesey :lol: :lol: the prospects off light rain certainly are not putting us off :lol: :lol: there are alot of wrecks around the island and we are looking forward to get over one off them either the missouri or the dakota :lol: :lol: hopefully lots of fish and pics to share :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWmbH+cAAAdXgAAQQAEBRBCAD+HeoCAASGqekHqehqNPJpqFPUaBo0AChEji2CDwvRoEvTsEEbLrhzOF0xWDxmTkS3JXdUAD4u5IpwoSDTNj/OA=


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks red it may be my last bash on the yaking then for a few weeks ive got some shore venues up my sleeve when it gets cooler :lol: :lol:


----------

